# Corsair Wakü vs Mugen 2



## Liistefano (15. Januar 2012)

*Corsair Wakü vs Mugen 2*

Hallo 

Da ich derzeit am überlegen bin meinen Mugen 2 gegen eine Wasserkühlung der Corsair Hydro Serie zuwechseln wollte ich hier mal fragen welche ihr da empfehlen könnt und wie gut die Verbesserung gegenpber dem Mugen 2 ist. 

Case ist ein Cooler Master HAF 922 und kühlen möchte ich damit meinen i5-2500k @ 4,3 Ghz evtl auch 4,5 oder 5,0 wenn dies möglich wäre.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Wakü vs Mugen 2*

Ich würd an deiner Stelle beim Mugen bleiben, z.b. die H70 oder H100 würden zwar etwas besser kühlen, aber dabei sehr viel lauter werden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Wakü vs Mugen 2*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

